# I am looking for some Game Cams, need advice.



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi, I am looking to get some game cams to place around my Property so I can see whats going on, Id like to see what wild life are passing though and also to see what kinds are hanging around the barns at night.

I am looking for a good quailty cam that produces beautiful day and night Pictures clear and life like thanks a lot.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

I use several around my property, mostly for security cameras and you would be surprised at the quality pictures you get both night and day. The IR actually does a great job!! Just dont point it towards a road unless you want a lot of blank pictures from cars going by to fast to get caught in the picture. Below are the links to two of them that I have and like the pictures. I did not buy them from academy or ****s, just using their sites to show you the cameras. 
http://www.****ssportinggoods.com/p...=11644115&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.12112583

Academy - Wildgame Innovations N3 3.0 MP Infrared Digital Scouting Camera

and dont be scared to use the ones that are around $60, I have a couple of those ones to, they just dont have the video options and you are not able to "aim" the triggering beam.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Remington game cams is what I use. I love them. They have led flash. Nice quality and less than $100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

I got some of the bushnell trophy cams they r bout 200 but they r the best cameras I've been around


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Might accidentally get you some pictures of aliens and UFO's if your not careful...


haha... *Bayou Billionaires reference... anyone... anyone??? :bigok:


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

lmao. Bayou billionaires and now the duck people. Just once I wish I had that kind of money to show everyone in the world that there are some ******** that would spend the money wisely!! I would have a different Brute for each day of the week! and not just a Brute, but a BAD ***** Brute!!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Can anyone post Night and day pic's and the model of there camera?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier. Game cameras are the things that make sporting good store owners pull their hair out at night. From my experience the $60-$100 dollar cameras work the best. Wild Game imports some awesome product that is very reliable. Most of their cameras we had a return rate of about 1 in ten and it seemed like the $200 and up cameras were the ones that we had the most trouble out of. Stay simple and inexpensive. If you're gonna leave them out for an extended period of time find one of the wild views that you can attach a battery pack to.

Those Bushnell cameras have a tendency to catch fire. I had one and a sales rep warned me about it. I blew it off as the usual sales rep blah blah blah and wouldn't you know the next time I went to put it out it started smoking. No joke No BS.







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

It would be great to get one for $100 or less would be great any ideas?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

What kind of cam is that?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

These are from a Remington ghost camera.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I really like the cuddyback. But we started replacing ours last year with the live feed cameras its nice to be sitting in one field and watch what's moving in another on your cell phone. They're a little costly but well worth it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

how do you keep people from coming up and stealing the camera itself?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well mine are where no one goes lol. But if people are coming through I put them high in a tree with a ladder and angle the camera down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If they steal ours they're useless to them cause they're password protected. But we put them in the theft lock boxes also.

KAWI RULES


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

bushnell throphy cam.they use little to no battery life.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

DO the bushnell throphy cam have certain models that are recommended?


----------



## Whitetail (Mar 5, 2012)

I use primos truth cam 46 and it is awsome. Very easy to use and it has 46 leds for at night. Has great battery life,takes an sd card and cost 100 bucks at walmart.we have a wild game innovations one to and it doesnt even come close to the quality of the primos.


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 5 moultrie cams from bass pro shop all of them
Are 5mega pixel and run a round 85.00 bucks and take the best pictures, I dont like infrared I like clear pictures day and night


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Have any Pic's, day and night?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll send some on my lap top tomorrow it's at work


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Primos TRUTH cam...

I have several, flawless. Good pics, and easy on the wallet. Scored mine on amazon for cheap... Battery life is amazing. I'm at 60% in one cam, it's been 9 months.


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

This is how we roll...


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Me missing the Big 7 up top with muzzleloader....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch. that sucks


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Here is a shot of my friend with the ten in pics above....


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Who Makes the Stealth Cam?


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Pretty sure they're an independent company. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

How does it compare to your others, as far as Night shots and day shots? and over all quailty?


----------



## 2012XP850 (May 1, 2012)

Joe dont waste your time or money with stealth... we just had it extra laying around... Moultrie M80's are 99 bucks at walmart... get you a couple of those.. THEY ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

You like the 80's better then the 100's ? I would like to get some IR Models and some flash Models.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

In all honesty an IR budget camera that i have seen do not take good night pictures. Ive never seen a deer spooked from a flash as i have pictures back to back with flash. My camera shoots IR and i do not use it, i keep it on flash.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Your Remmingtons have both IR and a Flash? if so what model?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Its the ghost, im not sure what model. The box said IR, but it looks like an led flash to me. Im not sure if its a legit IR or not.


----------

